# Home made pasta: how to preserve it



## sashmit (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I will appreciate any information regarding preserving of home made pasta (fettuchini / spaghetti). 

I love making home made pasta, and have often been asked by friends to make extra for them to take home. How do I make sure it doesn't go bad?

Regards


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi sashmit,

I'm not sure how to preserve it myself so hopefully someone will come along that does.  Sorry  :? 

But, welcome to the site and check back for an answer.


----------



## ChrisF (Feb 5, 2004)

When I was making home made pasta ( I broke 2 pasta machines already so gave up)  
Anyways, The recipe made more then we could eat at one time so I would freeze the pasta in a ziplock freezer bag. When it came time to use it, I would take it out of the freezer and put it right into the boiling water, *don't* thaw it first.

This worked best for me.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 5, 2004)

And, of course, there is _drying_ the pasta.


----------



## sashmit (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks for the replies.
Bubba: how long do you think dried egg pasta will keep and do I just leave it to dry or there is a special way?


----------

